# Root Hair Growth Peptide



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

@thegrassfactor released a new video on peptides as a bio stimulant to promote root hair growth. After some research I found Harrels Amino Pro V has the same peptides as in the study. Has anyone used this product or are there others with this peptide?


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Good find, I've been trying to buy some in the US. I put a call in to my rep. How do you know these are the same peptides as the study?

edit: @MckinneyLawn this is it!! Great find!! Did you get a price? I keep getting him-haw'd around.

edit edit: 




edit edit edit: https://www.turphdudes.com/amino-pro-v-field-experience-with-a-new-class-of-biostimulant/


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)




----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Can I apply this foliarly or does this need to be injected into the leaf tissue like HGH peptides?


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Can I apply this foliarly or does this need to be injected into the leaf tissue like HGH peptides?


If you listen to the podcast, it is available foliarly as well as soil applied, due to the short chain.


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

@grassfactor I havent got a price yet. I talked to my rep yesterday and he said hed email me the details and a price. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Can I apply this foliarly or does this need to be injected into the leaf tissue like HGH peptides?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have to inject it for maximum gains. Lolol. Now I'm imagining Bermuda grass as a gym bro.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

thegrassfactor said:


> Good find, I've been trying to buy some in the US. I put a call in to my rep. How do you know these are the same peptides as the study?
> 
> edit: @MckinneyLawn this is it!! Great find!! Did you get a price? I keep getting him-haw'd around.
> 
> ...


I notice the one on the right really drink up the water. How would that change the watering habits of someone using this? Will this cause the lawn to need more water than current?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

More leaf surface, more root surface, I would also think it will need more water, N, P, K.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

Just saw a video from Paul's Prime Cuts using both Carbon Earth Company w/peptides and Subvert Nutritionals Depth 10+. I hear this being touted as just the best thing since sliced bread, but I'm not seeing any basic comparisons of turf quality or even an examination the root structure of the turf when using these products. I've read some of the research on these peptides, but none to my knowledge have been published when applied to turf. I will admit though, I've had good results with last years forumation of Carbon Earth products without the peptides. It is fertilizer though, so you'd expect a response.

Hopefully somebody will do some side by side comparisons soon. I know a lot of the youtube channels aimed at the super DIY croud, are still touting all the Humic acid. I still use these sorts of products, but overall I'm not a believer in the hype.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I dont know about the Peptides. 
I do know I tried screemin green on the free samples---with the chicken $hit inside.....man that stuff was awesome...deeep green....So i would think Matts fert with chicken $hit and bio char would be even better. Cant get that here in NJ.....

Humic? tried it. waste of $ in my opinion......i tried it and did not produce result for the $ I dropped.

I am interested in root development, as the soil here in my areas is sand.....but the more experience I get....the more I find its ALL about NPK. Atleast in my dirt....or sand.

what do I run? I like expert. cost effective and produces great results. Leaves $ in my pocket for LIFE


----------

